# Small ladies navy hunt coat



## wilsha (17 February 2016)

I have been looking for a ladies navy hunt coat for ages and am really struggling to get one small enough! 

I have just had to send back a lovely Mears 32" Fernie jacket that was far too big especially around the shoulders and back.

I have an Equetech maids tweed jacketin 32" that fits nicely as a comparison. 

I don't really want to go down the made to measure route as too expensive, I always keep an eye out for second hand but small sizes seem rare! 

Does anyone have any ideas where I might find one?


----------



## spacefaer (17 February 2016)

www.vintagetackroom.co.uk/vintage-harry-hall-ladies-navy-hunt-coat-size-8-10

Is this too big?
Worth keeping an eye on this shop anyway

also try www.thehuntingshop.co.uk


----------



## wilsha (17 February 2016)

Spacefaer thank you, I expect so I would need a 6-8 really but may be worth ringing them! 

The hunting shop was where I got the Mears from and that was the smallest size unfortunately


----------



## frostyfingers (18 February 2016)

Could you get one that almost fits and find someone to alter it?  Try asking in your local dry cleaners if they know of someone....


----------



## dibbin (18 February 2016)

This one goes down to a 32" - not sure if you're looking for something new or a vintage though.

http://www.shiresequestrian.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=16235&cat=639&page=1

ETA - the smallest navy they seem to have on the Shires website is a 36" but the black goes down to 32" so I'd imagine the navy does as well!


----------



## peanuts1984 (2 March 2016)

ditto the vintage tackroom, they sell some really lovely bits and come up odd sizes too.

i got a lovely handmade one from there


----------

